# Compaq Evo N1020v



## tbird93 (Nov 2, 2006)

Have been working on son's laptop last couple of days. Every since I reloaded windows from the compaq recovery cd it's been getting a random stop error of 0x0000008e. Have numerous spyware and virus scans. Have also ran memtest to check for memory. Ran complete onboard Compaq diagnostics. All hardware passed. Computer will run for hours or days with out getting the stop code. All windows updates will install fine except MS malisious software removal tool. Crashes everytime.

Device Manager shows no conflicts.

AV scans find no viruses.

Laptop is a Compaq EVO n1020v w/ XPSP2 Pro.

Most drivers that I've found aren't any newer than the ones that are already installed.

Here's some basics if that will help.

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)



Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4A, 2400 MHz (24 x 100)
Motherboard Name Compaq Evo N1020v
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon IGP-340M
System Memory 224 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (05/14/03)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter RADEON IGP 340M (32 MB)
Video Adapter RADEON IGP 340M (32 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon IGP-340M (RS200M)
Monitor Digital Flat Panel (1024x768)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter ULi/ALi M5451 AC-Link Controller Audio Device

Storage:
IDE Controller ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive TOSHIBA MK4021GAS (40 GB, 4200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4240N (DVD:8x, CD:24x/10x/24x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 38154 MB (31802 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Modem Conexant HSFi V92 MiniPCI Modem

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller NEC PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller NEC PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB2 Controller NEC USB Enhanced Host Controller [B-1]
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Phoenix
Version 0F0A
Release Date 05/14/2003
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, PCMCIA, USB

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Compaq
Product 0818h
Version KBC Revision: 1819
Serial Number None

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 100 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 400 MHz
Bandwidth 3200 MB/s


Software Installed....

Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top]
Adobe Reader Version 7.0.8.2006051600 *
America Online, Inc. - AOL Instant Messenger Version 5.9.3857 *
Analog Devices, Inc. - DLSLoader Application Version 3, 0, 211, 0 *
Analog Devices, Inc. - SoundMAX service agent Version 3, 2, 5, 0 *
ATI Desktop Component Version 6.13.10.3025 *
AVG Anti-Spyware Version 7, 5, 0, 50 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.2k *
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.2180 *
Compaq eabsrvr Version 3, 0, 3, 2 *
Cpqset *
DivX 6.2.5, DivX Converter 6.1.1, DivX Player 6.2.0, DivX Web Player 1.0.0 ([TVFC][BVFA]) Version 1.0.0.211 *
DivX Converter Version 6, 1, 1, 3 *
DivX Player Version 0,0,0,0 *
DivXNetworks Inc. - Config App. Version 2, 0, 0, 1 *
DivXNetworks, Inc. - DivX EKG Version 1.0.0.0 *
Free Software - CDBurnerXP Pro 3 Version 3.00.0116 *
Gabest - Media Player Classic Version 6, 4, 9, 0 *
Go Wireless *
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG 7.5 Anti-Virus System Version 7.5.0.420 *
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus system Version 7.5.0.445 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Product Assistant Version 2.0.0.72 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Software Update Client Version 3, 0, 2, 31 *
Hewlett-Packard - Install Consumer Experience Version 4,0,0,81 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 045.004.157.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - HP Image Zone Express Version 1.1.3.40 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp system diagnostics Version 1.6.0.0 *
HP PML Version 9, 0, 0, 0 *
Inno Setup Version 51.42.0.0 *
InterVideo WinDVD Version 3.2.41.125 *
IrfanView Version 3.98 *
Microsoft ® Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8820 *
Microsoft Application Error Reporting Version 12.0.4518.1014 * Microsoft Clip Organizer Version11.0.6361 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2900.2180 *
Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 8.0.0812 *
Microsoft Corporation - Office Diagnostics Service Version 12.0.4518.1014 *
Microsoft Corporation - Office Source Engine Version 12.0.4518.1014 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4000.1823 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Clean Up Version 2.05.0001 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 *
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 *
Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1117.0 *
Microsoft Interactive Training Version 3, 5, 0, 118 *
Microsoft Office 2003 Version 11.0.6361 *
Microsoft Office Document Imaging Version 11.0.1897.0 *
Microsoft Office InfoPath Version 11.0.5510 *
Microsoft Office Picture Manager Version 11.0.5510 *
Microsoft Office Save My Settings/Profile Wizard Version 11.0.5510 *
Microsoft® MSN ® Communications System Version 6.10.0016.1624 *
Microsoft® Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.3250 *
Microsoft® Windows™ Shell PowerToys Version 96.02.06 *
Mozilla Corporation - Firefox Version 1.5.0.11 *
Safer Networking Limited - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 4, 0, 3 *
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 4, 0, 3 *
SpywareBlaster AutoUpdate Version 3.05.0001 *
SpywareBlaster Version 3.05.0001 *
SpywareGuard LiveUpdate Version 2.02.0001 *
SpywareGuard Version 2.02.0001 *
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java™ 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Update 6 Version 5.0.60.5 *
Sygate® Security Agent and Personal Firewall Version 5.6.00.2808 *
Synaptics, Inc. - Progressive Touch Version 6.7.4 09Sep02 *
Wisdom Software Inc. - ScreenHunter 4.0 Free Version 4.0.91 *
Yahoo! Messenger Version 7,5,0,819 *


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Boot up in safe mode and see if the problem occurs.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

You might want to try zeroing (wiping) the drive before the restoration using the drive manufacturer's utility. Sometimes remnants of the old install cause this error


----------



## tbird93 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry for late reply. Been real busy as of late. I had thought of that but was wondering. Done that with an older HP sometime back before trying to use factory restore disks and it wouldn't recognize the machine. Said they were for use only on HP machines. (Duh) That's what I was trying to install it on. Could i run into the same problem here seeing as all I have are Compaq restore disks???


----------

